# Welcome to our newest mod, turmeric (Meg)



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 21, 2007)

I have asked and Meg has graciously accepted my request that she become a PuritanBoard moderator.

After undergoing an intense, multi-second interview and training period she was given Moderator privileges.

Thank you for volunteering Meg.

Colleen (LadyFlynt) recently stepped down from being a moderator to focus on other tasks. I'd like to thank her for her work as a Moderator for a long time. I'm just glad she's still sticking around the board because I appreciate her company here.

Meg will be taking over as moderator of the Tea Parlor and a few other forums.

Her salary of $0.00/month will be reviewed semi-annually. Positive evaluations make her eligible for a 20% raise per year.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 21, 2007)

Congrats, Meg. But did Rich change your screen name as a result of the promotion? I always thought it had an "m".


----------



## Herald (Mar 21, 2007)

I make a motion that we increase Meg's compensation from $0.00 to $00.00 effective immediately. Anyone second the motion?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 22, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Congrats, Meg. But did Rich change your screen name as a result of the promotion? I always thought it had an "m".



That hurts my feelings. This is supposed to be a nice place.

Meg: Can you delete his mean-spirited post please!


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 22, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> That hurts my feelings. This is supposed to be a nice place.
> 
> Meg: Can you delete his mean-spirited post please!



Argh Meg. Please give me another chance. I forget there are thin-skinned people on this board.

Mea culpa mucho.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 22, 2007)

Congrats Meg!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out how to get the "Click for Board Rules" thing-y in my signature. Thanks, all!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 22, 2007)

I took care of that little detail.


----------



## Philip A (Mar 22, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I took care of that little detail.



What about the link to her sermons?


----------



## turmeric (Mar 22, 2007)

Philip A said:


> What about the link to her sermons?




You don't have the password for those, Philip, they're in the Ladies' Forum. 

Thanks, Bruce!


----------



## bookslover (Mar 22, 2007)

Philip A said:


> What about the link to her sermons?



Hey, Philip! What's the building in your new avatar? I don't recognize it. Looks good, though.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 22, 2007)

That is the church in the center of old city Heidelberg. (If I am not mistaken).


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations, Meg. I know you'll do well.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you for filling the position Meg. It's good to have a little SPICE* in the moderator pool.

I personally appreciate you doing this cuz I was getting tired of reading all those personal women things in the Tea Parlor. Whew! (Just kidding ladies, no really.)  




> *A relative of ginger, turmeric is a perennial plant that grows 3 to 5 feet high in the tropical regions of Southern Asia, with trumpet-shaped, dull yellow flowers. *Turmeric is fragrant and has a bitter, somewhat sharp taste.*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 22, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I personally appreciate you doing this cuz I was getting tired of reading all those personal women things in the Tea Parlor. Whew! (Just kidding ladies, no really.)



Not to mention that Bob's presence in that forum was causing a lot of women to stumble over his stunning good looks.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 22, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Not to mention that Bob's presence in that forum was causing a lot of women to stumble over his stunning good looks.



Not it off jarhead or I'm going to show you 'stunning' you won't forget.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## Philip A (Mar 22, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> That is the church in the center of old city Heidelberg. (If I am not mistaken).



Bruce is right. That is the Heiliggeistkirche in Heidelberg, the Church of the Holy Spirit. Caspar Olevianus preached there.

I still like Monet's Westminster, too, though


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 22, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


>


----------



## Augusta (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations Meg!


----------



## Ivan (Mar 22, 2007)

Congrats, Meg! You will do well.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 23, 2007)

Congrats Meg!!!

Coleen better stay!!!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 23, 2007)

She'd better!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't worry everybody, this isn't a Replacement Theology thing. Meg is not replacing Colleen. We need both!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 23, 2007)

Congrats, Meg! (((hugs)))

I'm not leaving, ya'll. I just seriously have alot on my plate lately, and my family needs me to focus on them. (thanks, Rich/Meg/and all...ya'll are very kind  )


----------



## Richard King (Mar 23, 2007)

I want to congratulate and thank you for the moderating 
BUT just as a tip from an old man, next time I would hold out for 30% of $0.00instead of settling for 20%. I think you could have gotten it.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 23, 2007)

congrats


----------

